# Browserfenster / Webbrowser in Java Applikation einbetten



## maddin86 (24. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich erzeuge mittels Java Applikation aus einem Formular (Swing) eine .htm Datei.
Diese möchte ich (am besten "live", aber dazu später..) als Vorschau in der Applikation anzeigen.

Also müsste man einen Browser (bzw. ein Browserfenster / iFrame !?!) in die Applikation einbinden, oder?
Geht das, wenn ja, wie?

Gruß

Martin


----------



## homer65 (24. Jan 2011)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre:

```
Desktop desktop = Desktop.getDesktop();
desktop.browse(new URL(Parameter.readme).toURI());
```


----------



## maddin86 (24. Jan 2011)

homer65 hat gesagt.:


> Eine Möglichkeit wäre:
> 
> ```
> Desktop desktop = Desktop.getDesktop();
> ...



Könntest du mir das etwas näher erläutern?


----------



## homer65 (24. Jan 2011)

java.awt.Desktop ist eine Java Klasse, die es seit Version 6 gibt. Mit der Methode browse startet man den Default Browser des Betriebssystems und übergibt eine anzuzeigende URI.
Bei mir im Beispiel ist Parameter.readme ein String der in eine URL umgewandelt wird.


----------



## maddin86 (24. Jan 2011)

Ok, dann habe ich es doch richtig verstanden.
Nein, das ist dann leider nicht das was ich machen möchte. Ich möchte das html innerhalb der Java Applikation anzeigen.

Ab Java 7 soll es dazu wohl "JWebPane" geben, oder?


----------



## homer65 (24. Jan 2011)

Reines HTML, das heißt kein Javascript, kann man auch schon jetzt darstellen:

```
JEditorPane htmlDisplay = new JEditorPane;
htmlDisplay.setContentType("text/html");
...
```


----------



## homer65 (24. Jan 2011)

Habe da noch ein etwas ausführlicheres Beispiel:

```
package pack;
public class Main 
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		MainMenu mm = new MainMenu();
		mm.anzeigen();
	}
}
```


```
package pack;
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.awt.*;
public class Menu extends JFrame implements ActionListener
{
	static final long serialVersionUID = 1;
	public void anzeigen()
	{
		Frame rahmen = this;
		WindowListener wl = new WindowAdapter()
		{
			public void windowClosing(WindowEvent we)
			{
				we.getWindow().dispose();
			}
		};
		rahmen.addWindowListener(wl);
		rahmen.pack();
		rahmen.setVisible(true);
	}
	public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent ae)
	{

	}
}
```


```
package pack;
import javax.swing.JEditorPane;
public class MainMenu extends Menu
{
	public static final long serialVersionUID = 4711;
	public MainMenu()
	{
		JEditorPane ep = new JEditorPane();
		ep.setContentType("text/html");
		String html = "<html><body><h1>Hallo Welt</h1></body></html>";
		ep.setText(html);
		setContentPane(ep);
	}
}
```


----------



## Ivan Dolvich (24. Jan 2011)

Hi Maddin86,

es gibt auch noch das JEditorPane
hier mal ein Beispiel:
Swing Tutorial: JEditorPane

Höchstwarscheinlich brauchst du auch noch ein javax.swing.text.html.HTMLEditorKit (Weiter unten auf der Seite), da das JEditorPane so weit ich weiß nur CSS1 kann, und das nicht einmal richtig...

[edit:] wow... bin ich langsam... naja


----------



## homer65 (24. Jan 2011)

Hehe Ivan, bin eben schnell wie der Blitz. *strunz*
Aber du hast Recht der JEditorPane kann mit HTML nur rudimentär umgehen.
Ist eben nur eine NOTlösung.


----------



## maddin86 (24. Jan 2011)

Danke ihr beiden! Das klappt nun soweit schon mal, sieht allerdings noch nicht wirklich hübsch aus.
Der Zeilenumbruch funktioniert leider nicht automatisch, kann man das ändern?

Edit: Ah, das geht wohl mit javax.swing.text.html.HTMLEditorKit ? Ich versuch mich mal einzulesen..


----------



## homer65 (24. Jan 2011)

Tja, deswegen NOTlösung. Bei den Feinheiten gibt es eben Abweichungen im Vergleich zu einem echten Browser.
Vielleicht kannst du eine Krücke bauen, um das zu umgehen. Hängt sehr vom konkreten Fall ab.
Aber ob du damit glücklich wirst?
Der wirklich bessere Weg ist der Start eines externen Browsers. Ich weiss nicht warum dir dieser Weg nicht zusagt?


----------



## maddin86 (24. Jan 2011)

Also, ich möchte damit folgendes realisieren:

Ein kleines Tool, wo Mitarbeiter eine Unternehmens ihren Namen, Telefonnummer, Email usw. eintragen und dann automatisch die MS Outlook Signatur erzeugt wird.

Die Outlook Signatur besteht ja aus 3 Dateien, die je nach Format der EMail benutzt werden:
.htm
.rtf
.txt

Und die .htm Datei möchte ich nun (im Idealfall "live" während der Eingabe der Daten) in dem Tool darstellen, sodass der user eine direkte Vorschau hat.


----------



## homer65 (24. Jan 2011)

Vielleicht kannst du ja die eingegebenen Zeichen zählen und alle n Zeichen ein <br> einfügen!?


----------



## maddin86 (24. Jan 2011)

Um nochmal auf

```
Desktop desktop = Desktop.getDesktop();
desktop.browse(new URL(Parameter.readme).toURI());
```

zurückzukommen, was mir im Moment der etwas einfachere Weg zu sein scheint, ist folgendes korrekt?


```
final Desktop desktop = Desktop.getDesktop();
desktop.browse(new URL(signaturePath + inputData[1] + ",%20" + inputData[0] + ".htm").toURI());
```

Dabei sind die Variablen:


```
String signaturePath = System.getenv("APPDATA") + "\\Microsoft\\Signatures\\";
String inputData[1] = Name;
String inputData[2] = Vorname;
```

Die erzeugte Datei liegt hier:


```
File datei = new File(signaturePath + inputData[1] + ", " + inputData[0] + "." + fileType);
```

wobei fileType im Fall der html Datei "htm" ist.

das sollte doch stimmen, oder?

Es wird nämlich kein Browserfenster geöffnet


----------



## Ivan Dolvich (24. Jan 2011)

Da müsste doch kurz und knackig das hier gehen:

```
File datei = new File(signaturePath + inputData[1] + ", " + inputData[0] + "." + fileType);
desktop.browse(datei.toURI());
```


----------



## Wildcard (24. Jan 2011)

Wenn du wirklich einen Embedded Browser haben möchtest solltest du zu SWT greifen. Dort gibt es ein Browser Widget das den Betriebssystembrowser embedded und von Java aus steuerbar macht.
In Eclipse kannst du das in Aktion sehen (einfach eine HTML Seite aufmachen, oder die Eclipse Hilfe öffnen)


----------

